# Montreal area breeders



## OggDog (Jan 17, 2014)

*low energy medium drive GSD*

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and am hoping to become a new responsible GSD owner in couple of years once I complete my research and get a full understanding of this great breed. 

Currently I am located in Montreal, Quebec and am looking for a reputable breeder in this area. I have searched and found few potential breeders. Anyone that may have any suggestions for this please PM me.

Currently I am thinking of getting a SL and hoping to get a lower energy medium drive dog. Not exactly a couch potato but a dog that will match me and my family. 

The question is how to distinguish a lower energy puppy from a litter than the rest. Is there any tell tale signs? Any pros and cons for such low energy dogs. I do not plan to do Shz. just as a family pet.

How often can such puppies be found in a litter?
Please help!

Regards,
Ogg


----------



## OggDog (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello,

I know that this is a small market and this area is overwhelmed with puppy mills which makes it more challenging to choose a right breeder.

I am looking for a show line, with good temperament, that will be a good family pet and good with kids. 

Please provide me recommendations for this area or even outside of Quebec, like Kingston or Toronto in Ontario.

Thank you!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The best thing to do is find a breeder that is very familiar with their lines. They will be able to help you find the right puppy or even give you other suggestions when they know their litter/litters may not carry the type of dog you seek. 

Others will have to help you with breeder suggestions.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I merged your two posts. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

www.alpenhof.ca is in Ontario


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

You could send a pm to Vaks, a member who lives in Montreal. Carissima Kennels in Orangeville ON is a Showline breeder whom I have heard good things about, but no personal experience. German Shepherd Breeders Ontario | German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Puppies For Sale


----------



## OggDog (Jan 17, 2014)

*does anyone know?*

Does anyone have any opinion on these Montreal Area breeders?

felsenburg kennel
Since 1988 Breeder of German shepherd dogs, Stud service, Puppies, Semen of Balu your price - Depuis 1988 Berger Allemands, LIGN?ES ALLEMANDES, Service de saillie, Chiots, Semence de Balu ? votre prix

GSDog(dot)net
Welcome Page

domaine-du-berger-allemand
Chiens et chiots berger Allemand de Qualité à vendre – Élevage Sélectif Professionnel – Réservation disponible – Lignées Championnes

Mezzoo
Mezzoo breeder

Please help!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The first two breeders you posted are German Showlines, and the last two are American/Canadian Show lines. Do you have a preference to narrow it down to one type?


----------



## OggDog (Jan 17, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> The first two breeders you posted are German Showlines, and the last two are American/Canadian Show lines. Do you have a preference to narrow it down to one type?


Im looking for a show line with good temperament as a family pet. Low/medium energy and drive.

I have heard that west germany line are good som im leaning towards that.


----------



## OggDog (Jan 17, 2014)

First of all thank you all for great help including Vaks. I wonder if anyone had any experience with this breeder or they might have opinion on them.

Felsenburg kennel

Since 1988 Breeder of German shepherd dogs, Stud service, Puppies, Semen of Balu your price - Depuis 1988 Berger Allemands, LIGN?ES ALLEMANDES, Service de saillie, Chiots, Semence de Balu ? votre prix


----------

